# Christmas in July



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I know it is just July but if I don't get with the program and replenish my stock for this coming Christmas it will be the week before and I won't be ready. So this weekend I made a bunch of ornaments, mini birdhouses and a bell. I want to make 3 or 4 more bells although they don't sell as well as the others. I sold 45 of the 60 ornaments and birdhouses last year. So that's why I need to get going as I have a few more to make. Anyway was a fun weekend.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey, Bernie.
Merry Christmas!
and kudos to you for not using an X


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Poppa, more nice work as usual.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie nice work but wheres' the tree?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. Glenmore the boss said sorry no tree YET.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

I know why 'no tree' Bernie. The Boss is scared you'll 'turn' it into something.:lol:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

And Bernie hit anouther one out of the park!! Those are just too cool, and ditto on the Christmas thing!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete and Jerry.

You may be right Pete. The tree last year had some birdhouses turned out of it.:lol:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Poppa.... another spectacular job (as if you didn't already know that)

I gettin there with mine, but not ready for prime time yet :sarcastic:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bob. Yep if I don't start now I will be at that point where it is the last minute and I hate that.


----------



## George Morris (Sep 22, 2009)

Great work! never to early for xmas! G


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. I have a whole parcel of them done since then. I will post another pic's soon. I think I have all my Christmas done except for the grandson which I need to make a special one out of some special wood. I have about 80 ornaments going to the arts gallery and hope I can sell them all.


----------

